# sexiest costume



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

Well since no one else has spoken up......

Wonder Woman
Tinker Bell
I dream of Jennie
Gypsy

All very basic, yet so sexy


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I like the sexy storybook characters (alice in wonderland, snow white etc.)
Also vampires and witches can be sexy.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello Nurse! I think most guys would think a nurse costume would be sexy.
May be a police officer?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a bunch of ideas
http://www.buycostumes.com/productg...dultsexycostumes&BAC-yahooguide&link=mainsexy


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Being a nurse I always laugh at the sexy nurse costumes. Nothing sexy about my job. Trust me! But on the other hand guys do like the idea of naughty nurses (especially the ones married to us!) Go figure.


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

My dream girl (if she existed) would be wearing a mermaid costume. If not that, then a bellydancer or harem girl. A sexy witch or vampire would also meet with my a-perv-al…I mean, approval.

Roger


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I too have always like the sexy Alice in wonderland and little bo peep costumes. hehe. Actually MrsMyers thats cool that you would mention that I have two people coming to The Mad Tea Party that are going to dress as the Tea Party Hostess! LOL. It is a cute costume!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Our Vampire has a real slinky, black number reminiscent of Stevie Nix (Fleetwood Mac?) that she's going to wear for the big show. Unhappily for her, she'll also be sporting a "Nosferatu" Mask! I can't wait to see that!!


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

Sexy is in the eye of the beholder.

Myself I like the Yoke style dresses with the bodices. The yoke accentuates the woman's hips and waist, and a bodice is always sexy. 

Something like a Maid Marion or a dragon's captured princess.


----------



## allysprings (Sep 28, 2005)

So Alice in Wonderland is sexy? You like the cutesy look with a short, fluffy dress? I figured that would be too little girlish, but heck what do I know.

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Vampira, hands down.


----------



## ghostship13 (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah Brandy - I agree, come check me out at 4am, covered with god knows what, sweaty, yeah right, sexy my butt. I don't know why guys thinks cute little nurses uniforms are sexy. I'd rather wear something like an Elvira or some kind of vampire dress, that would be sexy.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

who knows ghostship....Florence Nightingale syndrome I suppose. They can't help but fall madly in love with us! Ha! Ha!


----------



## SexylilDevil (Sep 29, 2005)

I have been to several halloween parties and the one that catches everyones eye (Guy or girl) Is a female dressed up as a Sexy athlete (football player, baseball player..etc)


----------



## SexylilDevil (Sep 29, 2005)

Last year I was Little red riding hood, It was kind of trashy looking but hell what did I care, You only get to dress up and look a certain way once a year so what I did was.. I bought red fishnet stockings I bought those red stripper shoes ( the one with the really high heel) and a long shiney red cape with a hood, I had bought a red leather bathingsuit at Lovers Lane The bathing suit actually had blinking lights over all my private parts..lol Needless to say I won best costume! lol


----------



## Rockerella (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm with Gardener...I've always wanted to dress as a mermaid....sexy but still covered (i.e. - WARM....) but somehow I end up "dead" every year: dead cheerleader, dead bride, etc...

I liked this one: http://www.chelseasofnewyork.com/catalog/item/1245605/1747691.htm but lord knows I don't have the abs to pull it off... gives a good idea of how I'd make one if I were so inclined, however....


----------



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

If you want to be sexy without being trashy, don't go for the 'traditional' fetishes, like nurse, or vampiress or candy striper. That stuff is just lame, and so mass-produced it's more boring than sexy.

However, the exception to that rule might be the black cat, but again, that's my own personal preference.

Why not try something that is uncommon. Have you ever heard of the Dance of the Veils? It's a traditional mid-eastern dance in which the dancer wears nothing but a dozen or so sheer veils wrapped tightly around her. Each is quite translucent, but depending on how many layers/colors you apply, it can be as modest as you need it to be. It will not only be alluring in it's lack of opacity, but also show off your body without you freezing any parts off. I recommend not using black, but several bright colors, so as to be more eyecatching.


----------



## taylorusmarine (Oct 18, 2005)

I think the sexiest costume ive seen doesn't sound sexy at all but it was a girl dressed up as leftovers... Just ceran wrapped up... You couldnt see anything but you felt like you could almost... The voyeur in all of us makes something that close to exposed sexy.


----------

